# Using cheap cloth diapers instead of cheesecloth?



## want less (Mar 4, 2013)

I read online yesterday about people using cheap cloth diapers (new, unused obviously) as cheesecloth when making cheese and some people swore that not only is it cheaper, but works better than real cheesecloth you buy from cheese making suppliers, they are easier to clean and last longer because the edges are sewn. The specific ones I saw mentioned were the Gerber brand Birdseye flatfold diapers as seen here on Amazon that reviewers claim are not actually suitable to use as diapers because they are so thin. 

So I was wondering if any of you have tried this method? How well did it work for you?


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 4, 2013)

They would work as they are 100% cotton.  Another less expensive choice would be muslin, bought at a fabric store.  It's inexpensive, all cotton and loosely woven also.  Buy a yard or two and cut it to suit your needs.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't use "cheese cloth" I use butter muslin. If you take care to rinse it as soon as you are done using it and then hang it to dry it will last for years. I don't ever put mine in the washer or dryer. I just wash it by hand in very hot water with some dish soap and rinse will. No bleach. My friend has a piece that is over 15 years old. The trick is to do it before the cheese curds dry on the cloth.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 4, 2013)

Walmart carries flour sack white dish towels that work well for cheese and are cheap. They are very much like the diaper material and I got a pkg of 10. I bought them for drying dishes but getting more as they are great for dairy, covering rising bread etc.


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, they work great. I had some left over from my kids (human). I never used them as diapers, but as burp clothes. I boiled them really well and used them for cheese. No problems. Worked better than the cheese cloth I had used previously. 
-K


----------



## julieq (Mar 4, 2013)

I just nailed a bunch of cheap muslin fabric at JoAnn's recently when they had a sale.  We use it for straining our milk, so I serged up a bunch for that, but also have enough left over for cheese or other projects.


----------

